# Any bartenders that can help? looking for drink recipes



## Mingooch (Aug 18, 2015)

I just got some Malibu peaches and cream rum. I thought that it would be easy to find some nice summery drink recipes for it. However, since it is so new of a flavor I am having a hard time finding options. Any suggests would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## b2kk258 (Aug 18, 2015)

maitai?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe mix with some prosecco for whacked out bellini variation?


----------



## Cashn (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm never really a fan of the promo crap but something like that should be easy to hide in some form of rum punch that you can call whatever you like. Malibu flavor+some regular rum (Malibu is only like 20%) peach schnapps, grenadine, pineapple, orange,cranberry. Back off the grenadine if you don't want it so red. Garnish can be as simple or as fancy as you want, a good garnish always ups the head turning asking "what's that?" Factor. This recipe can also be easily batched if doing high volume. Could also probably replace the regular rum in a Long Island with the Malibu flavor for a nice twist, peach iced tea? Usually those flavored liquors are pretty fake tasting so I wouldn't try and let it stand alone, peaches and a vanilla bean? Could possibly infuse with something to try an enhance the flavor instead of mask it. Malibu, peach or orange schnapps, touch of coco Lopez, touch of OJ topped with soda for a cream soda maybe? This might be nasty and not something I would go for but could work. I have never tried this flavor tho so no comment on the actual taste of the booze. What are you looking for? A fancy cocktail to put on a menu or just a party drink?


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 19, 2015)

Just looking for some fun summery drinks to serve to friends on a hot day


----------



## JohnF (Aug 19, 2015)

Without ever have trying the Malibu peaches n cream, you can try getting peach puree (I like Perfect Puree brand) and doing 1 tablespoon puree, 2.5-3 oz Malibu, top with club soda and squeeze a little lime in it...on the rocks. 

Or you can muddle some mint and a lime wedge with 3 oz Malibu and top with ginger beer.


----------



## panda (Aug 26, 2015)

make jello shots, and then get real booze.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 27, 2015)

i cant drink sugary stuff. 

if i had that stuff, i would be using it in dessert cooking. icecream..maybe peach upside down cake. 

then grab a good beer..or a couple ice cubes and some scotch.


----------

